# HELP: Cockerel's leg lame, straight out in front of body



## GLORoliD (Nov 10, 2020)

Recommendations needed please! Our roo stumbled out of the coop yesterday morning with a lame leg. He can not put weight on it or walk. I do not see any obvious external injury but do not know what to look for. He's eating and drinking and otherwise seems fine.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He's a pretty boy.

The pics are not telling much.

Have you examined his legs? You need to check for swelling/heat in the affected leg. The best way to do that is to feel the unaffected leg then the injured one.

Check to make sure he can grab you finger with that foot. Or if it stays curled when at rest.

Without a better pic right now the concern is that he's dislocated some part of his leg. This might require a vet and an x-ray to determine what is going on. The sooner the better because if it is a dislocation the longer it's out the more nerve damage that can be done.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

What Robin said, if it stays like that for too long, more permanent damage may be done.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

There may be some remedies if you find out if it's a dislocation of some type.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> He's a pretty boy.
> 
> The pics are not telling much.
> 
> ...


*X 2. Movement should be restricted as much as possible until you know what is wrong.*


----------

